# 500GB Seagate Upgrade to HR10-250, Won't Boot



## TXCOWBOY (Mar 19, 2006)

I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. I have upgraded several Tivo's in the past and have never had any trouble. I recently purchased a new HR10-250 and I am trying to replace the original 250GB drive with a Seagate 500GB drive. I used the Weaknees Interactive Instructions along with the CD image of MFS Tools that I downloaded from "PTV". I am using the large disk support image of the MFS Tools.

I backed up the original drive using:

mount /dev/hdW1 /mnt
mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdX 

And then restored to the 500GB Seagate using:

mount /dev/hdW1 /mnt
mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdZ

Everything went fine. I received no errors and it said that the new drive contained 581 Hours (300 More)

When I place the drive in the HR10-250 it won't boot. I have checked the jumper setting and I have tried both "Master" and "Cable Select" settings. In both cases it will not even try to come up. It simple stays at the "Welcome screen. I ran a "Full Scan" from the Seagate Diagnostics on the drive and it found no problems.

Does anyone have any suggestion as to what I should try?

I noticed that the "Hinsdale How To Instructions" do not include the "-r 4". I have read in the forum that these are needed when going to more than 250GB with two drives. The "Weaknees Instructions" included the "-r 4" so I used them even though it is a single drive set up.

I also noticed that the "Hinsdale How To Instructions" used "-6so" in the backup where the "Weaknees Instructions used "-1so". I used the Weaknees "-1so" in my backup.

When I put the original 250GB drive back in the HR10-250 it works just fine. I just don't know what else to try.

Also, I have read about increasing the "Swap File". Is this something that I should do when going from a singe 250gb to a 500GB? The "Weaknees" instructions didn't seem to address that issue.

Thanks in advance for you help


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Your swap file needs to be at least 250 instead of 127 and then you will need to run tpip after restoring to initialize the increased swap size. Better do some more reading at the top of this forum.


----------



## TXCOWBOY (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the swap file. Do you think that the swap file is the reason that the drive won't boot?

The reason that I asked the question on the swap file is because I read a thread that said there were more than one take on the issue and that some people are staying with the 127. I guess that most everyone is increasing the swap based on the increase in disk size.

I will make the change to the swap file and see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Did you update the bootpage?

If you did all that, build a serial cable and post the results.

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35


----------



## TXCOWBOY (Mar 19, 2006)

shanew1289

Sorry for not understanding. Can you explain what "update the bootpage" means. I am not familiar with it. I just used the instructions from Weaknees. I backed it up and restored to the new disk.

Thanks


----------



## TXCOWBOY (Mar 19, 2006)

While I have been posting this afternoon, I went ahead and backed up the unit and restored it again. This time I used the "Hinsdale Instructions". These were:

Backup 

mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

(Hinsdale uses "-6so" where Weaknees uses "-1so")

Restore

mfsrestore -s 127 -zxpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

(Hinsdale omits the "-r 4" that Weaknees puts in)

Believe it or not, it now boots and seems to work fine.

I realize that I need to increase the swap file, but can someone tell me the ramifications of using the "-6so" on the backup and omitting the "-r 4" on the restore? Are there problems ahead for the way that I have done this?

It is easier to start over now than it will be later. My problems are that as I said in the first post, when I used those parameters the disk would not boot.

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

-r is only needed for when the new partiton is over 274GB. Yours is about 250Gb.

-1 ... -9
Compression levels. Since most the data on TiVo is video, it won't compress very well even at -9, so unless you're trying to squeeze something down just a little bit, -1 or somewhere close is probably best for the speed gains. Savings of -9 over -1 is only a few mb at best.


----------



## TXCOWBOY (Mar 19, 2006)

Kschauwe

Thanks for the info. Let me see if I understand correctly. Even though the disk I am installing is 500MB the new partition will only be around 250GB so I do not need the "-r".

The -1 to -9 refers to the "-6so" or "-1so in the backup. Level 1 is lowest and level 9 is the highest. By using "-1so" your backup would be quicker but larger. Is this correct?

Do you happen to know what the "4" is for in the restore? I did not use that parameter either.

Thanks again.


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

Read this post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2651877&&#post2651877


----------



## jschwartz (Jun 21, 2002)

Not to try to misdirect the theme of this thread... sorry but I just ran the full weaknees command:
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda

where hdb is original drive and hda is new 300gb... result says est size 147 hours. says it added pair: /dev/hda14 and /dev/hda15

mfsinfo show 6 partitions but /dev/hda14 is zero and had15 is 91800 with total as 130550MiB. 

Any idea??? I re-ran a few times just to make sure.


----------



## TXCOWBOY (Mar 19, 2006)

Kschauwe

Thanks for the link. That is the information that I have been looking for.


----------

